# Meditation



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Does anybody meditate? I personally use Mindfulness in its "Westernised" form (it originates from Buddhist practice). A few years ago, I'd have called it all New Age crap, and while there's a lot of that out there, there's also a growing psychology literature in support of the efficacy of certain kinds of meditation. I do find it extremely useful, although I have a habit of forgetting it, and not using it when it would be good. I try to leave myself prompts around the place, but the prompts just become part of my everyday background and so don't work!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

New Age crap


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Siesta time.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I think it could be used for things, though. I don't buy into all the New Age crap they attach to it these days, but I have no objections to the idea of mindfulness whatsoever. I do all those things daily without ever doing any actual "meditation" in its stereotypical form.

New thread: Is meditating predetermined?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, I don't sit cross-legged with finger-cymbals. It's just a frame of mind that I try to get into, and that can be done any time, any place, doing whatever it is you're doing.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Polednice said:


> It's just a frame of mind that I try to get into, and that can be done any time, any place, doing whatever it is you're doing.


I tend to do it a lot during history class.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Well, I don't sit cross-legged with finger-cymbals. It's just a frame of mind that I try to get into, and that can be done any time, any place, doing whatever it is you're doing.


Yes, that is what I meant. The idea of "meditation" in western society is a bit distorted and stereotypical.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't. I think it _can_ be useful practiced in certain ways.



Polednice said:


> I try to leave myself prompts around the place, but the prompts just become part of my everyday background and so don't work!


Wonderful. A great example of sensory adaptation.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Siesta time.


The cat pops in I see.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry, Polednice, and to answer your question, no.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Yes, regularly but rarely. I aim to increase this.

Im quite interested in yoga and have read numerous books, but also western occultism.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Doesnt it give you hairy palms?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, I do use mindfulness techniques, but in a fairly basic way. It's a bit like being in touch with my emotions, knowing what's going on inside. Countering the flight versus fight kind of response that is very easy. Better to see things as they basically are, not react but be more detached and know the consequences of what you are doing. I think that lashing out at people when it's uncalled for, projecting one's anger and too much emotion, that can be avoided with these kinds of techniques.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Badinerie said:


> Doesnt it give you hairy palms?


No, you're thinking of "medication."


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Sitting on my butt with a blank mind is my natural state...meditation would just be overkill, but I strongly recommend it for those of a thoughtful disposition...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I tried meditation a couple times for my Stress Management class in high school, and it was good. I consider prayer a form of meditation, so I don't feel Hindu/Buddhist meditations as completely necessary.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I tried meditation a couple times for my Stress Management class in high school, and it was good. I consider prayer a form of meditation, so I don't feel Hindu/Buddhist meditations as completely necessary.



Unless one happens to be a Hindu or Buddhist, of course! 
:scold:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

It helps if you have some guidance, at first, to help with the process
I find it extremely helpful.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I try to meditate, but for a while it has been just another one of those things I'm 'supposed to do', but actually rarely do and then pretty half-assedly. I'm like that with a lot of stuff, though, it doesn't have anything to do with lack of conviction of the benefits. I also try to have some 'mindfulness triggers' throughout the day, like when I leave my house, sit down somewhere etc. It's only as new agey as you want to make it, to me it's completely down to earth stuff, and what got me interested in it was probably all the recent scientific studies. I also listen to Buddhist podcasts etc, which I find interesting as long as they don't drift into things that I find too 'mythological' for my secular sensibilities. Usually they don't.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

samurai said:


> Unless one happens to be a Hindu or Buddhist, of course!
> :scold:


Of course.

But I'm not, so I "modify" Buddhist/Hindu meditations, particularly Chakra meditations, for my own purposes. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I tried meditation a couple times for my Stress Management class *in high school*, and it was good. I consider prayer a form of meditation, so I don't feel Hindu/Buddhist meditations as completely necessary.


uhhhhhhhh

college*

:smack face:


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

My favourite meditation.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

I've recently become a Buddhist and I've found that meditation can be incredbily fulfilling when done with the right mindset. Just a couple hours ago I started meditating, and about three minutes in, I felt an incredible wave of energy travelling throughout my body as my muscles all started spasming at once.  I felt as if I was going to explode with love for the world, and yet it was very relaxing. I highly reccomend meditation to anybody wishing to relieve stress from their lives or seeking the truth.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

EarthBoundRules said:


> I've recently become a Buddhist and I've found that meditation can be incredbily fulfilling when done with the right mindset. Just a couple hours ago I started meditating, and about three minutes in, I felt an incredible wave of energy travelling throughout my body as my muscles all started spasming at once.  I felt as if I was going to explode with love for the world, and yet it was very relaxing. I highly reccomend meditation to anybody wishing to relieve stress from their lives or seeking the truth.


I find meditation useful, but I think I'll stick to getting my energy from food.


----------

